# Guys please I'm going to lose my home!!



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I really need someone to adopt my 4 boys near me. I want them to go to a nice loving home where i know they will be happy and safe and clean. My house mate is bipolar and odd her medication and so therefore will no longer allow me to have my rats here and i can't move out because i have no where to go. I only ask that you prove their saftey and send me pictures and some cute videos of them every once in a while so i know they are safe and happy please. I am really desperate!! I'll give you everything i have fir them that you'll need to provide for them please!!


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Where do you live? Hopefully there's some people on here close to you that wouldn't mind adopting your boys! I'm really sorry about your situation, it's unfortunate you can't keep them anymore but it's good to know you're trying to get them adopted out to a good home  Best of luck! I'll try to help out any way I can!


----------



## Rattie2Love (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry Camelle My hearts braking for you , just reading your plea for your ratties brought a tears to my eyes  There's no way I could for I'm saving for vet care or my 2 new girls & if I can't take care of them as well as my own . It wouldn't be right . Lots of great people on here . Some one should be along shortly to help you . Don't worry I think everything will be fine


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been reposting on this feed for a while now. I live in nc and so for no one has stepped forward at all. They've already tried to kick me out twice over them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Have u tried facebook groups? Rat groups or pet classified groups in your state?

There are usually a ton of them just search on facebook for your state or major city near you and pets and groups will come up. 

Goodluck


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

moonkissed said:


> Have u tried facebook groups? Rat groups or pet classified groups in your state?
> 
> There are usually a ton of them just search on facebook for your state or major city near you and pets and groups will come up.
> 
> Goodluck


I've got a post up on craigslist as well as here and nothing so far and rat groups usually tend to check craigslist religiously you know?


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Camelle said:


> I've got a post up on craigslist as well as here and nothing so far and rat groups usually tend to check craigslist religiously you know?


*DON'T USE CRAIGSLIST!*
Unless you want your rats to become a five year old's pet or a snake's lunch don't put them up there, it is never a good idea to put animals on craigslist.


----------



## Luuucy (Nov 13, 2015)

Im so sorry. that's terrible.  I would so take them but I'm in Missouri.


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerRats (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd take them if I could, I live in Maryland, and if I did you'd be able to see videos and pictures of them all the time if you have instagram!!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you on Facebook? There are a lot of great rescue groups that may be able to help you.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Rhonwen said:


> Are you on Facebook? There are a lot of great rescue groups that may be able to help you.


yes they're on facebook too


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

JustAGirlAndHerRats said:


> I'd take them if I could, I live in Maryland, and if I did you'd be able to see videos and pictures of them all the time if you have instagram!!


you don't happen to come down to north carolina ever do you?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I can take your ratties if you can deliver them to me, my car wont get that far


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

RatSanctuary said:


> I can take your ratties if you can deliver them to me, my car wont get that far


Where do you live in NC?


----------

